# Is she pregnant?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Mnichols620 (Mar 28, 2018)

Another pic. Also I’ll add that she has gained 4pounds in 6 days with no food increases or scraps. ??❤


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

From the photo, she doesn't look much different than my maiden bitch. She could still be pregnant though. Please report back after the ultrasound!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I think so.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

If she hasn't been bred previously in her life, I would say she's likely preggers.


----------



## Mnichols620 (Mar 28, 2018)

I’m not sure if I’m replying correctly or not. I’m new to forums. Yes this is her first (hopefully) pregnancy. Thanks for the input! I’ll update soon!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

You should be able to see their little motors running on the ultrasound.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I don't see a Liberty belonging to a Nichols on k9data.. is she on the database?


----------



## Mnichols620 (Mar 28, 2018)

Another pic.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't forget to bump up her food rations over the next couple of weeks. The last week of nursing is brutal on a bitch so they need some fat reserves going in. (You can't wait until the end because she'll run out of room to hold much food.)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Can you take a picture of her standing up? That might show if her belly is getting more round.


----------



## Mnichols620 (Mar 28, 2018)

Laying down belly growth?


----------



## Mnichols620 (Mar 28, 2018)

She is wet from her bath and she’s all fluffed out so it’s a little hard to see her tummy. I’ll get a better shot when she’s dry and her hair lays down a bit more. 
She feels fuller today than yesterday. I’ll post an old pic of her from two months ago as well for reference.


----------



## Mnichols620 (Mar 28, 2018)

Day 31 and day 35.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pictures of her from the side standing up and from the top looking down would really help rather than laying on her back. Laying on her back spreads out her belly and it's hard to even see if she's got a bulge.

The one picture of her standing that you posted, she does not look pregnant at all to me, but I'm not a breeder. I've had experience looking at pregnant rescue females, and they all had round bellies when standing.


----------



## Mnichols620 (Mar 28, 2018)

Thank you all for your input! I am 99.9%confident that she is pregnant this evening. She is rounding out more and more. I honk that it’s still taking a while for her to show since it’s her first litter. She is acting very different and her nipples are larger than yesterday and her tummy is growing more daily. Especially tonight I can tell more. Yay! I’ll post what the vet says but I’m sure she’s preggo! ?


----------



## Mnichols620 (Mar 28, 2018)

Also she is gagging like 10 times a day. No throw up but lots of gagging. Poor thing. Morning sickness I presume.


----------



## Mnichols620 (Mar 28, 2018)

Clear vaginal discharge and decrease in energy and much more hungry today. (She stole a whole slice of pizza out of my hand and she has never ever taken food from a human before haha) we upped her food intake last week and are adjusting accordingly. Also she doesn’t want her belly touched much. I’m so excited! Also I felt a puppy bump when I was *very gently* giving her a belly rub this afternoon!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What is her registered name? Who is the sire (registered name)?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My girl Sayer is due on April 12th. She is a 57lb bitch, but right now she looks like she ae a watermelon whole. She is huge, but her coat is glossy and she is still playing with her pink sparkle pig toy. I really cant tell before ultrasound yes or no most of the time. I wish you lots of luck tomorrow. 

Here is the litter link on K9data for my dog. Will you make us one for your litter, because we are most of us addicted to pedigrees here. Pedigree: Brit x Sayer ( all pups are spoken for)


----------



## Mnichols620 (Mar 28, 2018)

Five-six pups on the ultrasound! Yay! Will update more later. I’ve got a busy evening. Thanks for all the input so far everyone.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Mnichols620 said:


> Five-six pups on the ultrasound! Yay! Will update more later. I’ve got a busy evening. Thanks for all the input so far everyone.


Take that count with a grain of salt, ultrasound count is usually not accurate. Ultrasound is good for telling if she is or isn't pregnant and that the pups are living. If you want to know how many are coming, do an Xray about a week before her due date. Then you'll know what you're dealing with.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations! How exciting. Wishing Liberty a healthy pregnancy with an easy delivery of all healthy puppies!


----------



## Mnichols620 (Mar 28, 2018)

59 days today. She has colostrum in and is nesting and digging a bit. Her temp has been between 99.9-99.5 consistently for a week. Today is is 98.6. In all of your opinions would you say labor is in the next 24 hours?


----------



## Mnichols620 (Mar 28, 2018)

Okay now this evening it’s back up to 99.7. I’m confused what to think now...


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Is that 59 days from ovulation or from breeding? Usually the temperature drops in the period before whelping, but it does raise back up. It won't stay dropped the whole time until she whelps.


----------



## Mnichols620 (Mar 28, 2018)

From breeding.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Mnichols620 said:


> From breeding.


Ahh, ok. She could go into labor soon then. Their pregnancy term is calculated from day of ovulation so she might actually be day 62 or 63. For instance, Teal ovulated 3 days before she was bred, but technically those days are counted in the pregnancy.


----------



## Mnichols620 (Mar 28, 2018)

She was bred the 8th 9th and 10th day of her cycle. Does that help with estimating when she should give birth? She was bred Feb 22-24.


----------



## Mnichols620 (Mar 28, 2018)

She is also particularly small. Her normal weight is 44 lbs. she’s 61lbs at the moment. I’m not sure if that would factor in or not. Expecting 5-6 pups.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Only progesterone testing before breeding could pinpoint ovulation. You can estimate based off of the day that she was bred but she could have ovulated before or after the days she was bred. She could whelp tomorrow, she could have another week. Just be ready.


----------



## Mnichols620 (Mar 28, 2018)

No pups yet. Her temp has been consistently 99.9-99.5 other than that strange little drop to 98.6 yesterday morning.yesterday night is was back up to 99.4. This morning it was 99.3 and just now this evening 97.8!!! That’s a 1.5 degree drop! She’s nesting like crazy and pottying a lot. Super grouchy and clingy. Thoughts? She’s technically “due” day after tomorrow.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Did you ever post her k9data link?


----------



## Mnichols620 (Mar 28, 2018)

Nope, sure didn’t. - - Morning update. Temp still under 97 degrees. Lots of panting and nesting. Just waiting on pups!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Mnichols620 said:


> Nope, sure didn’t. - - Morning update. Temp still under 97 degrees. Lots of panting and nesting. Just waiting on pups!


Curious why you haven't?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Mylissyk and LJilly and I have all asked-


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

It feels "sketchy" to me, the dismissing of direct questions. At least from where I sit. Is there something to hide?


----------



## Mnichols620 (Mar 28, 2018)

To hide? What possible thing could I be hiding? I dont think I understand. I am here to get advice on my bitches first whelping, not to talk about pedigrees. Anyways, they are here all day all healthy! Thank you for your advice everyone! Have a great day!


----------



## Mnichols620 (Mar 28, 2018)

Also it seems “sketchy” for most of you to not respond to my direct questions. Thank you for those that did! You were so helpful!


----------

